# old bottles



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

anyone collect old bottles? I have worked construction the better part of my life and have dug them up and brought them home and cleaned them and try to find their history. I live in the akron area and have found a lot, its fun finding them and got my youngest son involved. I kinda got addicted to it, am I crazy or what?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

cement569 said:


> anyone collect old bottles? I have worked construction the better part of my life and have dug them up and brought them home and cleaned them and try to find their history. I live in the akron area and have found a lot, its fun finding them and got my youngest son involved. I kinda got addicted to it, am I crazy or what?


Well.... We'll need pix certainly.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

have to wait for my wife to get home to show pix...... why do you need pictures?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Seeing a collection is always better than reading about a collection! And no your not crazy, that's something cool to collect and that you have your son involved is awesome!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

was not aware it was a collection, I just bring them home. I have over 200 bottles


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Well my friend that's a collection! And we would love to see it. A collection can be anything that your passionate about and have more than a few of.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well my wife works 2nd shift and she don't get home until 1 am, gosh I didn't know it was this serious I just asked if anyone else finds old bottles.....jesh


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

What everyone is saying that we are interested in seeing your bottles so we might learn something and may be interested in finding old bottles. I bet you have some nice ones. It's an interesting hobby that you and your son have.


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

cement569 said:


> well my wife works 2nd shift and she don't get home until 1 am, gosh I didn't know it was this serious I just asked if anyone else finds old bottles.....jesh


It's wintertime we want to see em


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't collect bottles but have found old ones while out hunting years ago in old farmstead sites, milk bottles and medicine bottles with measurement lines on the side. Back in the day no plastics . When I see old dumps in the woods I still nose around a bit.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never heard of old bottles being collected so I'm very interested in seeing what u speak of...Plus I love history and ur occupation sounds to me like u are unearthing history worth seeing.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

cement569 said:


> gosh I didn't know it was this serious I just asked if anyone else finds old bottles.....jesh


Well after seeing this response I can I see you are not so thrilled to discuss so why even bother posting...jesh.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I collect old milk bottles from NE Ohio dairies. None of them exist any longer like Moss or Belle Vernon or Jefferson. I have about 10 but I'm looking for some 1/2 pint like we used to have in the school cafeteria 60 years ago.

I'll take some photos and put them up tomorrow as my best ones are in my office


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

guys I don't know to post pictures call me dumb but that's it. snakecharmer I have 1 half pint from school it is a parker milk Barberton ohio. I promise as soon as me and my wife figure out how to post pictures I will most surely do so


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

My dad used to collect old bottles. You might be surprised at how much they can be worth. He made over $300.00 on just one bottle! He sold 6 of them for about $1200.00.When he passed away he had 22 of them, they paid for most of his funeral expenses. He knew his bottles!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

james f. your father sounds like he was a real smart man, I didn't know old bottles were worth money but now I will check into what I have ..... thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

cement569 said:


> guys I don't know to post pictures call me dumb but that's it. snakecharmer I have 1 half pint from school it is a parker milk Barberton ohio. I promise as soon as me and my wife figure out how to post pictures I will most surely do so


Keep whacking away at it, cement. Posting pics is not all that hard to do, and if I can figure it out you can! 

Hey, people collect all kinds of things. I'm particularly jealous of folks who are successful at finding arrowheads. Some folks might consider that a waste of time. 

My Grandma had a little "store" on the enclosed front porch of her house. She dealt in old bottles, milk glass, Delphtware, and had an enormous old copper cauldron that I can't imagine what it would be worth today! 

Also, I saw a TV program years ago where guys were diving a river in South Carolina somewhere. They were particularly interested in old, blue glass, "patent medicine" bottles with a Palmetto tree, the symbol of S. Carolina, molded in. As a bonus they would occasionally find a Mastodon tooth!

So keep your eyes open, you never know what you might find!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> I've never heard of old bottles being collected so I'm very interested in seeing what u speak of...Plus I love history and ur occupation sounds to me like u are unearthing history worth seeing.












The bottle on the left is known as a "cream top" as the cream would separate from the milk. It is from the Belle Vernon Dairy of Novelty Ohio (Geauga County). Excluding the money in it, its worth about $15 -25. Its probably close to 90 years old.
The 1/2 pints ( school milk) and quart are from Universal Dairy of Cincinnati.They are probably 50-70 years old and worth $5 -10 a piece


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The small ones I know were used to to hold medicine, and the real small ones held poisonous liquids. They are usually dark colored.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

wow...... I never knew there was a market on old bottles, I just brought them home because I knew they were old and I just couldn't let them lay there. I know from my neighbor that I have some bottles from the 1800s. but I have no medicine bottles just beer soda and milk. I will post pics when I figure out how to do it.... after all im just a dumb construction worker.....lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

cement569 said:


> wow...... I never knew there was a market on old bottles, I just brought them home because I knew they were old and I just couldn't let them lay there. I know from my neighbor that I have some bottles from the 1800s. but I have no medicine bottles just beer soda and milk. I will post pics when I figure out how to do it.... after all im just a dumb construction worker.....lol


I might be interested if you have some "Solon Springs" pop bottles. Even a couple "Little Tom's". Any regional bottlers are cool or unusual shapes like the swirly Pepsi.

Ravenna probably had both a pop and milk bottler. Same for Kent or any midsize city.

I have a Jefferson Dairy bottle and I know there are Painesville Dairy bottles out there. Maybe Fairport too.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

snake.... I have no idea what I have, I have bottles in my basement, my garage, the upstairs of my house and they are all dirty. now know people collect the I had better check and see what I have, but I know a lot are from akron


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll get mine out of the basement and get a picture of them on Tuesday.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an old one I found along the Ohio-Erie canal. Small glass bottle with a tapered glass cork or stopper.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I will try to post pictures when my wife gets up....... she doesn't get home from work until 2 am


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We all collect some kind of things. I like to find cool looking rocks when I'm walking a river bank. Always looking for arrowheads too but I never found any. I have some old fishing lures too that I've bought at yard sales and antique stores. 

I did find an old milk bottle when we moved into our new house. The house was built in 1925. The milk bottle was under some overgrown ivy next to the deck. Also found a green 7 up bottle with a scantily clad figure on it while digging a hole for a bush. I kept both of them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Bottles on construction sites....me and a crew went hog wild trenching through an old dump in cleveland....brought home 30 or so every day for like a month....found a few of the brown Coca-Cola bottles with the Indian arrow, among other cool things


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't collect old bottles but a good friend of mine does. He got his start while we were rabbit hunting, we were always running rabbits out of old dumps and from around old over grown home site's and often found old bottles in those areas. Over the years he has refines his collection to old medical and elixir bottles.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I knew there must be some of you out there..... My cousin makes a living off of collecting and selling old bottles. To be fair, he does sell some other stuff as well but bottles is the mainstay with milk bottles being his favorite. He showed me his collection last year. He can tell you the history of them all.
Good stuff...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

some of mine still new at the pitcher thing


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a couple dozen.... some old Milk,Pop(Soda), Perfume & Medicine Bottles


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

cement569 said:


> some of mine still new at the pitcher thing
> View attachment 227000


Very nice. Looks like you found some nice bottles.
Here's some more milk bottles. The 1st are all Belle Vernon of Novelty OH. The next group are Moss Dairy of Chesteralnd with a Hillside and the small is Hamilton Farms Dairy of Jefferson, Ashtabula County.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

snakecharmer... very nice bottles. these are the ones I tried to clean, I have a lot more but they REALLY need cleaned...... p.s with the help of my wife we figured out how to post a picture


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

cement569 said:


> snakecharmer... very nice bottles. these are the ones I tried to clean, I have a lot more but they REALLY need cleaned...... p.s with the help of my wife we figured out how to post a picture


Sometimes soaking in vinegar helps. Sometime they are just scratched from age...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I was groundskeeping at Ohio Dominican, on the bank of Alum Creek, there were old trash tips down the bank from the houses along Sunbury Road. I could gather colored glass bits like cobalt blue from bottles like Phillips Milk of Magnesia, or Noxema, or anything green or brown. I was attending a glass-blowing class at OSU. I could lay the bits out on the marvering table and smash them up, then roll half-molten glass over them to make colorful paperweights.

Kind of like this:


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Well I got all my bottles together today, I had a few more than I thought, medicine bottles , pop and a milk bottle, small green one with a cork stop says three in one oil on the side, a mustache cup I think, and the old glass insulators .


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

snag... those are sweet looking bottles, what area are they from?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

snag said:


> Well I got all my bottles together today, I had a few more than I thought, medicine bottles , pop and a milk bottle, small green one with a cork stop says three in one oil on the side, a mustache cup I think, and the old glass insulators .
> View attachment 227012
> View attachment 227013
> View attachment 227014


Pretty cool stuff. The stories they could tell.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

cement569 said:


> snag... those are sweet looking bottles, what area are they from?



Some were from a neighbors farm in the back pasture they threw stuff over a hill from years back before trash pick up, in the mantua area and some from la due old farm dumps ,and west branch has a few old dump sites from the time it was farmed before the state bought the land .


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Very nice. Looks like you found some nice bottles.
> Here's some more milk bottles. The 1st are all Belle Vernon of Novelty OH. The next group are Moss Dairy of Chesteralnd with a Hillside and the small is Hamilton Farms Dairy of Jefferson, Ashtabula County.


Do you know any of the history behind the Hamiltons dairy in Jefferson? I get my hay and hunt on Clyde Hamiltons farm in Jefferson, next time I see him iam going to have to ask about some history on his family and their farming background.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bulafisherman said:


> Do you know any of the history behind the Hamiltons dairy in Jefferson? I get my hay and hunt on Clyde Hamiltons farm in Jefferson, next time I see him iam going to have to ask about some history on his family and their farming background.


Sorry, no I don't know anything about the history of the dairy. I bought the bottle because of its NE Ohio ties. It would be cool if Clyde and this bottle were tied together. My grandparents had a dairy farm in Newbury from the 1920's until the 1960's. They only had about 30 milkers so they sold the milk to a dairy. I'll have to ask my mom if she knows where the milk went.

Just checked - Paid $4.99 on Ebay 4 years ago....


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

after hearing everyones replys on this topic makes me think im not crazy after all. love hearing the stories and the history of where these bottles come from, I just think if we don't find them they will be forever lost in time and nobody will ever get to see them and know our history. I cant wait to get back to work and dig some more up but im layed off for the winter, maybe ill call my boss and see if we can go back early this year.....lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I pulled quite a few bottles out of the woods over the years. I just recently pulled 100 or os glass insulators out of an old barn. Have stuff all over the house lol.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

fishingful..... you can never have enough old stuff, if that happens to me ill get a bigger house


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The trouble with old dumps on public hunting areas guys come along and use bottles for target practice. So anything still in one piece is buried deeper in the pile.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Findlay bottle club.com. great group. Hold monthly meetings. One show and sale a year. I have a few mason and ball canning jars from late 1800 to early 1910s.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

There is also some value of glass pieces washed up on the beaches, mostly the smooth colors. There are many people out on the beaches early in the morning's, I spoke with a woman one morning while I was surf fishing. She said that she makes a living on her early morning finds. Best sea sea shells and other stuff too.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My brother and I were really into bottle digging as teenagers. We dug at a very old dump along the Tusc. River in Canal Fulton, and would sell them at Hartville flea market. Our collections were bottles from the 1800's. You can round about date them by the process in which they were made. The prices have taken a big hit since then, but there were some that were worth quite a bit of money. Bitters bottles were ones that we were always trying to find. Some of those were like finding gold to us. My brother still has a lot of his displayed in his home. Here are a few that he bought as gifts for me. The 2 long necks are both pre-1900 John Taylor Water Co. bottles from Toronto. He bought them for me because that's my name. The other is a soda bottle from Columbus.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Cement, all eyes, you guys have some OLD ones there...very nice....the blob top "fleckenstein" bottles....back before bottle caps they used a spring and a rubber gasket to seal them. They say that's where the nickname for soda became "pop" because it would make a pop sound when opened....1890s era .....from what I understand....I found a few that actually had remnants of the spring and gaskets


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG,,, MORE PACK-RATS! I love it! 
I've been throwing out bottles for about a year now!!!
Every time a BOX FULL gets in my way, I dump 'em! I have a dozen or so sitting on the patio,,,,, staged for the can! Boxes full of BALL blues, greens, even an olive or two! 5 gallon buckets of cobalt blues,,,, maybe a dozen or two still collecting dust on the kitchen hat rack! 5 or 6 clay-fired ginger-rootbeer bottles,,,, valued at $75e. 
On & On & on.
I worked 'construction' for 35 years. Dug 1,000's of holes,,,, tore down about a dozen steel mills. 
Just imagine all of the 'goodies' in those mills!? Water lines through cities, gas lines through farms,,,,,,
I threw out garbage cans full of insulators,,,, every color,,,, some were even 'T'-tops. I still have brass mill gauges, brass mill whistles,,, hand crank grease guns, like 200 YO tools,,,, even a 5' long Cresent pipe wrench!
We hit some coal mine shafts, down by the Mahoning River. Every bucket full of dirt produced hundreds of very old bottles, jugs, mugs & vases. MAN did the boss get PI!!ED when we started to dig off line,,,, trying to follow those shafts!
We found so many bottles that I had to go out & buy a collectors book. You won't believe the prices set on these old bottles,,,, lol, all ya gotta do is find a BUYER.
I'll be back later,,,,, gonna find that book, & take some pictures!


*OBTW,,, 'CEMENT', There's no such thing as a "DUMB CONSTRUCTION WORKER"!
'WE' had/ HAVE a job, WORKED for our money,,,,, & the REAL smart ones learned to scrounge & SAVE ,,,, & live on winter's UNEMPLOYMENT COMPENSATION!!!
That's 'smart' x 3!

You said, "you can never have enough old stuff, if that happens to me ill get a bigger house".
WELL,,,, with that statement said, you better call the realtor,,,,, & stop over to MY PLACE! 
Make sure you drive a BIG TRUCK & TRAILER TOO! 
I gotta down-load,,, & my 2 kids don't want nut'n!
LOL,,, just Pass me a PM,,, if your interested!*

*

*


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

easy there doboy, the dumb construction worker is just a thing we call each other joking around in my trade. which is concrete finisher..... 29 years worth of it, now back to talking about bottles


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 3 bedroom 1890 farm house with a bank barn a smaller barn and 2 out buildings. I have too much stuff lol


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

oh how I envy you fishingful, I don't drag everything home with me but if I find something really old you better bet its coming home with me. bottles, marbles, arrowheads anything old


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Doboy- Love the post. We used to find those clay fired rootbeer and sarsaparilla bottles but it was next to impossible to dig one whole or without chips in them. Also was into the insulators and would use the cracked ones as 22 targets. We used to refer to the black T tops as Mickey Mouse insulators. Our neighbor worked for the street dept. and took a backhoe down to the dump one day and dug us a real big hole to get us deeper. We tunneled into the side walls of that hole and pulled out some amazing stuff. I dug a 3 sided green bottle with ribbed walls and didn't look it up until after I sold it for next to nothing. Big mistake. That bottle was on the front cover of one of my bottle price guide books and was worth quite a bit of money.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

all eyes.... if you don't mind me asking where do you get the bottle price guide book from? I have a lot of bottles and now it makes me wonder if any of them are valuble, thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

cement569 said:


> all eyes.... if you don't mind me asking where do you get the bottle price guide book from? I have a lot of bottles and now it makes me wonder if any of them are valuble, thanks


When in doubt, check with the local library. They can locate books from any library in Ohio.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> When in doubt, check with the local library. They can locate books from any library in Ohio.


Try ohiolink also they can get pretty much any book shipped from around the state to a library.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> all eyes.... if you don't mind me asking where do you get the bottle price guide book from? I have a lot of bottles and now it makes me wonder if any of them are valuble, thanks


The ones we had are many years old and came from either the library or Walden Books. If I were to get back into it, I would probably just search online. The "completed" items listings on E-Bay can also be a good place to learn what people are actually paying for them. Price guides are pretty generalized and sometimes don't reflect current market values on things.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cement569 said:


> easy there doboy, the dumb construction worker is just a thing we call each other joking around in my trade. which is concrete finisher..... 29 years worth of it, now back to talking about bottles



WOW 29 years!? How's your back? 
My knees are kinda shot,,,, I quit with 35 years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but it don't stop me from fish'n!


All Eyes; "black T tops as Mickey Mouse insulators".
Yep, that's right,,, now I remember.
I can't find that book,,,,,,,,,,, I'll look again tomorrow.
GN


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Cement, I checked ebay and searched here,,,, all kinds of books;

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ices.TRS0&_nkw=Antique+bottle+prices&_sacat=0

AND then I seen this,,, I have at least 3 of these out in the barn!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-BRA...228890?hash=item33c50bfb5a:g:xagAAOSwB09YLfZ9


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is one example of a cool find that my brother dug when we were youngn's. The picture is one I found online and not his actual bottle. His is perfect without any cracks or chips. Dug in the late 70's and still sitting on his fireplace mantle. It's a Warner's Safe Kidney & Liver Cure bottle. The amber ones aren't ultra rare, but still cool. As with most, these would fetch quite a bit more in the 80's than they do now. Another one that we will never forget, was a small 4 sided bottle that my friend dug. The paper labels were worn off, and it was embossed "BUTT CURE" on the sides. I remember us dying laughing.  Always wondered if it may have been some type of conditioning for gun butts or if it was actual butt cure.  
And for anyone interested, here is a link to some good info on how to date bottles. 
https://sha.org/bottle/dating.htm


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

And Doboy- You're killing me over here with the thought of you tossing those old bottles in the trash. My brother and I would show up at your door like Mike and Frank on American Pickers and load up a van full.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

doboy.... thanks for the info, and that whistle is awesome. and now about my back..... people ask me if I have a bad back and I just say I GOT A BAD EVERYTHING. but It wont stop me from fishing or hunting. but yes my knees, back wrists, and elbows are pretty worn


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I used to find some old bottles fishing some streams on abandoned farms, also caught some nice Small Mouth.My dad always liked it when I brought him some. That and fishing was about all we had in common. Except when he wanted to get me to talk about my two tours in Vietnam, and that wasn't going to happen.He always thought that I was a loser! And I wasn't going to tell him or any one , all I can say is that was another life! Now do you want to go fishing or not?. Oh you want another bottle! of beer!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

all eyes, I thought I seen that warners bottle before. I have one it came out of the ground near downtown akron we were digging footers an it popped up about 2 feet down really cool bottle. but it will most likely take me a week to clean it, its a mess. how do you clean yours and make them that shiney? I scrub mine with soapy water and a bottle brush but it just doesn't seem to get them clean......thanks for any advice


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember one time me and my x wife were cleaning a bunch of bottles....all of a sudden she yells AAGHHHH!! My eyes!!...whatever was in that bottle was actually still potent after all those years..


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

One thing about poking around in old trash dumps, DON'T DO IT IN ACTIVE YELLOWJACKET SEASON.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FOSR said:


> One thing about poking around in old trash dumps, DON'T DO IT IN ACTIVE YELLOWJACKET SEASON.


Story?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I can just picture it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> I remember one time me and my x wife were cleaning a bunch of bottles....all of a sudden she yells AAGHHHH!! My eyes!!...whatever was in that bottle was actually still potent after all those years..


As a kid, I accidentally splashed a little bit of liquid on myself from a large glass jar as I pulled the lid off. It was a surface find, but still very old as is everything in that dump. Whatever it was burned my face in spots to the point where I stuck my head in the river. I was so lucky I didn't get more on me or blind myself.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> all eyes, I thought I seen that warners bottle before. I have one it came out of the ground near downtown akron we were digging footers an it popped up about 2 feet down really cool bottle. but it will most likely take me a week to clean it, its a mess. how do you clean yours and make them that shiney? I scrub mine with soapy water and a bottle brush but it just doesn't seem to get them clean......thanks for any advice


The Warners bottle in my post is just a pic I found online. My brothers is identical to it. As far as cleaning them, there are recommended methods and products but I can't remember what we used back then.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Heh heh heh I learned that when cleaning trash from the river, you'll find bottles with some un-identified liquid, often yellow, in them. If the bottle is open, then pour it out at the farthest-possible arm's reach. That lightens your trash bag. If the bottle is capped, DO NOT OPEN IT. Carry the weight.
Actually I learned that when I was working litter cleanup at OSU but the lesson still applies.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here ya go,,,,, pics of cobalt dust collectors! The Perfect Ginger Beer clays & some glass tops.



























The box of old 'stuff' that almost made it to the CAN! You might be able to see the set of antique hair clippers, bottom middle.









3 mill steam whistles,,, the 2 brass are 100% & working,,,, & #3 is a 'mill made'. It was on a dinky locomotive engine. Oh ya I also have some 2 & 3 cylinder DINKY locomotive air compressors around here somewhere!
AND 2 complete military CJ Jeep straight axles,,,, I think. Tires & all. 
lol,,, everythings for sale! cheap


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

WOW.... I don't find bottles like the ones you have, mine are mostly old milk, beer and soda and a few medicine bottles. that ginger beer is awesome, is it glass or clay? never seen one how old is it? and where is it from?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a couple of cool bottles ive found.......the bottle to the far left, from what i understand, is an ink bottle. its shaped like that so that it would be very hard to tip over.....that would be for a metal/caligraphy type pen....before they had ball point pens that we use nowadays.....the three middle bottles all say "POISON" on them.....which i just thought was cool.....im not sure what you could kill with a little bottle of poison?....and the right-most bottle is a bottle i found here laying on the ground in the woods near where I live.....I live in Twinsburg, Ohio and this bottle is marked with a dairy farm from Twinsburg, so that bottle is special to me. I tried to research it but didnt come up with anything, it could even be the farm on which my subdivision was built.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hardwaterfan....... love those little poison bottles, and your right that milk bottle has a story better hang on to that. that ink bottle and those poison bottles are something I will look for this work season. thanks for sharing and now im watching the ice conditions for sunday and Monday........GOT TO GET BACK ON THE ICE


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cement569 said:


> WOW.... I don't find bottles like the ones you have, mine are mostly old milk, beer and soda and a few medicine bottles. that ginger beer is awesome, is it glass or clay? never seen one how old is it? and where is it from?


The Ginger beer is clay. We actually found dozens of them when we tore down the old Y-town garbage disposal plant,,,,, But, 95% of them already went through the 'burner' / oven,,,,, 'fired' the second time! There's one that I kept in the back of that box. 
You would'a got SICK if your were there to see the excavator dumping out buckets full of broken clay jugs,,,,, 1 gallon- 2 gallon sizes. 
And, There was just no easy way to get all of the glass up out of those 'belly' coal shafts. We could'a totally shut down production by digging them up by hand, but the boss felt that laying pipe & digging footers was more important!!!
Go Figure!
?????????? Well, Should I grab the muzzle stuffer & go brave the cold,,,,,, 
or sit around & watch more Youtube vids, & wait for 'THE GAME'!? 

Here Cement, check these out,,, this should drive ya nuts;





And this one,,,, kinda off-topic, but I can't get enough of this Free Food stuff on Youtube. & I know of 2 feeder creeks where there's SO MANY CRABS, the bottom of the creek IS MOVING! Bullfrogs, with bellies so full of crabs that they look to explode!





Later


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

beyond nuts, the best day I had was finding 3 or 4, most days 1 or 2. and a lot of days 0, but made up for it by finding old marbles, there were a few marble co. right around akron and I have a whole mason jar full glass and clay. they arnt worth anything but I think they are pretty cool


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Old dairies: I knew a guy with the last name of Borsos, he said his family had a dairy in NE Ohio. Does that name ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

im pretty sure there was a dairy in my hometown with that name because I went to school with kids with that name and they told me their great grampa had a dairy. my hometown is barberton


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep, Barberton.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my buddys grampa used to own a small store in Barberton years ago and im pretty sure he has one of those bottles amoung other Barberton artifacks


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I found this bottle carrier 25 years ago while pass shooting Geese. It was in a shack that I was standing behind to block the wind. I believe its from the forties as it has the war wings on the side to symbolize victory. It's worth about $300 today.
Of course the bottles weren't in it. Someone told me the brown bottles are what it came with. The clear one on the left is a Pepsi bottle.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

that crate and those bottles are sweet, I dug up 2 old coke bottles.... one stamped dec. 25 1923 and one stamped nov. 16 1915. both stamped akron ohio....... of course they were found in akron right by the beacon journal building about 15 years ago. found 1 brown one but is a little worn but still good shape...... couldn't just leave it there..... lol


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

There was a guy from Wellington that collected them. Al Moody. Don't know where he is now.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Kovel's bottles books often gave tips on cleaning and such. They can be found at libraries or probably used real cheap on abebooks.com or ebay if ya want your own copies. I have some bottles and stuff all at my parents. Me and my mom collected some old dumps from around 1940s. The dumps were used by locals in the boonies. This was just south of algonquin park. Have found plenty of insulators. Canning jars and other bottles. Got some neat ones. They're packed away at my parents but will be here sometime soon. I don't want fancy ones in the trash but probably have too many common canning jars.

I have lots of glass canning lids. Found a cache of them. I plan to make some kind of "window" with them.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Glass windows - before they figured out how to make plate glass, they would blow glass bottles with very wide flat bottoms and use the bottoms to make windows.

https://www.restorationglass.com/antique-window-glass.cfm


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

all eyes, my son did research on that warner bottle that we have. it was made from 1880 to 1900, we really have a piece of history.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> all eyes, my son did research on that warner bottle that we have. it was made from 1880 to 1900, we really have a piece of history.


They are very cool old bottles for sure. The green ones are harder to find. Here is some good reading about the Warners bottles. https://warnerssafeblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Have any of you ever seen a Frank Widder Dairy milk bottle from Bolivar Ohio? Ive been searching for one for a while. Its a family relative and we'd like to buy one. PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i can check what I have and some other guys I work with took some bottles home from work with them. hopefully I can locate one


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a pretty substantial collection at one time, several moves and life in general had diminished it some what. Still have an old Laudanum bottle with the paper label on it I found cleaning out an old farm house.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Have any of you ever seen a Frank Widder Dairy milk bottle from Bolivar Ohio? Ive been searching for one for a while. Its a family relative and we'd like to buy one. PM me if you can help. Thanks!


If you have an EBay account you can save "Widder Dairy" as a search and EBay will notify you when one comes up for auction. If not I can watch for you.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> If you have an EBay account you can save "Widder Dairy" as a search and EBay will notify you when one comes up for auction. If not I can watch for you.


I would appreciate that! Thanks!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I would appreciate that! Thanks!


OK...I'll set it up. I did a search on closed sales and none came up in the last 3 months. Sometimes it takes a while....


----------



## BrownTrout222 (Feb 8, 2017)

Some neat finds


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm,my aunt just gave me a box of old medicine bottles that were my dad's. 
Some still with the paper label. Some still with medication inside... most seem to be 1900-19teens.......
I'll post some pics here when I get a chance


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I think they're pretty cool to look at. About 25 years ago when I was 5 and my parents moved into their house my dad, brother, grandpa, and I went on a walk about a quarter of a mile through a field and some woods and came to a pond. There was an old house foundation that looked to have burnt down but there was all kinds of plants and trees growing through the rubble. I found a ball mason bottle with the lid and brought it home. Still have it today and keep stuff in it but the memory I have of just tinkering around in the woods with my family is what makes it special. Cool thread guys.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

mighty, I know the feeling as I started this thread and like I said I dig them up at work and now its turning into a hobbie. my youngest son has got into this pretty good and him and I go out and walk the woods looking. but we have only so many places to look. he decided to start collecting summit co. bottles because that's where we live...... and so far he has 4, but like you said theres nothing like spending the time with your son in the woods. p.s when we go we alwas take a trash bag with us to pick up trash..... some woods are a mess


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Funny this thread was started and last week my aunt dropped off a box of old medicine bottles my dad collected. Some with paper label left and even some with medicine still In them. I think most are late 1800's to early 1900's....


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

saugeye.... whatever you do don't take the lids off and take a whif, it will most likely burn your nose hairs off.....lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

cement569 said:


> saugeye.... whatever you do don't take the lids off and take a whif, it will most likely burn your nose hairs off.....lol


Lol well then. Was all bound up an gonna give the laxative the ole smell test before using it... it's only 117 years past the sale bye date. And it is only a sell bye date after all.not a use bye date


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

just be carefull and make sure your close to a bathroom, that stuff might loosen you up quicker than you think


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol well then. Was all bound up an gonna give the laxative the ole smell test before using it... it's only 117 years past the sale bye date. And it is only a sell bye date after all.not a use bye date


117 years ago, laxative could have been almost anything. ie. nitro glycerin powder, snake venom, Peyote extract, fox oil, or a variety of stuff concocted by the locals through years of family recipes and folk lore. 20 bucks says some hill-jack peed in it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

montagc said:


> Speaking of laxatives, was messing around in brothers shop and saw and old bottle he had found. Has a devil on the bottom and the word "Pluto". Pretty neat looking. Turns out it is from bottled water from French Lick, and was known for it's laxative properties.


HA! Many things are known for their "laxative properties". Like outdated milk, salmonella, and the number 4 down at the local Chinese take out. God only knows what things qualified as a laxative before the FDA started asking questions.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Back to the top.....Any more bottles anyone....I picked up a real nice milk bottle during the summer. Need to get a photo to add to this thread....


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

snakecharmer, let me know what it is and I can give you imformation on what it is. me and my son started collecting small town ohio milk bottles and it is fun to learn the history of milk in ohio. he just turned 21 sunday and besides hunting and fishing we both share the same passion for bottle collecting, I could not have have asked for a better partner


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Some one mentioned digging up old bottles at work, I worked in a steel mill, and about twenty years ago they tore down the old mill, and there where huge piles of alcohol bottles of every kind imaginable. I really didn't do any digging around, but I'm not sure when this mill was built,I'm thinking around 1900.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

james, I sure hope you kept some of them. if they are before prohibition or 1919 some of them can be very collectible. every thing I find I bring home and clean and research it to find out its history, its a bug that bit me a few years ago and we enjoy doing it. I dug up 2 old whisky jugs about a month ago on a job in akron, there were a few more but were broke. so far we have 18 small town ohio milk bottle and hoping to find more


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Unfortunately, no one was allowed to take anything from the teardown. The company that had the contract, had all rights to all material on the site. They had some one there around the clock!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

worked on a few jobs like that, but I still managed to smuggle a few out. I hid them in my pockets and my lunch box......lol but its a shame you guys dug up part of our history and they were more than likely destroyed. that kind of stuff doesn't sit well with me, what I mean is if you never find that stuff its forever lost and no one will ever see it


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I spoke with one of the guys on night shift, he said that the crew working days has a couple of guys that pick for the owner. They are out of up state NY. And are big collectors, they go through all the old lockers and cabinets. I know that there were a lot of things left behind, before shutting down the mill they laid off a lot guys who thought that they might be called back to work!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

every thing I find comes out of the ground so I am the first person to see it, and most of our jobs are on akron city property and they could care less its just when we work on gov. jobs that you have to smuggle them out..... I guess its the thrill of the hunt but I love it.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yeah! My dad had the bug, every chance he had he would hit the dump sites in the out of the way places. Old abandoned farm houses, not many of those left any more.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my wife has been working double shifts this week, when she is free I will have her post some pictures of some things I have found. im not very good on the computer and just cant figure out how to do it..... oh well ill have her show me


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Cool stories, glad I read thru all of them.
Doboy, are you really just tossing out those old canning jars? Not that I need anymore but I like the blues and greens and off colored ones, I have 2 amber pint masons and 1 quart, they're worth a few bucks each but belonged to Granny so I'm keeping them.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I have these from the same dairy, I don't think the bottles were used. Let me know if you need a couple for your collection


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I found these two last W/E( not sure how old these are) in an old dump near the river, lots of broken ones. Next time I fish that area I plan on taking an old folding shovel along and see what I can find.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

mike, what dairy is that? I might be interested....thanks


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Stump Hollow


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yes I would be interested in in few of the bottles. p.m me if you want to get rid of a few or call me......330 734 8343 dennie. thanks


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Not a bottle, but old. Found this yesterday in an attic.














Anybody up around Cleveland ever heard of them? Any idea how old?
Probably cost more today to make the crate than the biscuits.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

lawrence1 said:


> Not a bottle, but old. Found this yesterday in an attic.
> View attachment 263117
> View attachment 263118
> Anybody up around Cleveland ever heard of them? Any idea how old?
> Probably cost more today to make the crate than the biscuits.


Nice box! I'm betting 1940's or older........


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Couple of old ones I've had for years, got several others, all from inside the walls of my parents house...know absolutely nothing about them..wife's threatened to throw them out for years now..lol..wish I knew more about them but can't seem to dig up any info


----------

